# Xd Lights



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

what is a good light for a 45, 5in compact


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

uhh, weak gun forum, no replies, wow:numbchuck:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm not up on all the different lights (had a Glock light on a G21 once and it worked great) but everybody raves 'bout the Surefire (#??). Those little lights sure brighten up the night, I was amazed. Just my uninformed $.02.  C'mon guys, somebody is bound to know something about these lights!


----------



## glock27bill (Dec 29, 2007)

I put a LaserMax in my Glock.

I like the fact that it's an internal laser, no holster worries.

Real easy to do, the slide release is the on/off switch.

Highly accurate, too. No adjustments required.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.talonarms.com/talonarms/...id=544&zenid=7938312177783a5daa9ee5e355088d76

What I've been looking at for my drawer gun.


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

I use Streamlight TLR2, it works great on my XDs. I also use it on my AR in front of the foreward vertical grip.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*streamlight*



Capt. Mike said:


> I use Streamlight TLR2, it works great on my XDs...












~ what he said, except I have the TLR1 which doesn't have the laser ... but still a good light for the $$$.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm researching this too. I want a bright light with at least 80 lumens so that it blinds (figuratively speaking) whom or what ever. I'm think about animals too since I live in bear and lion country. I'd love to find one that has a strobe setting to further confuse whom or whatever.


----------



## crazz (Jan 21, 2008)

The best lights I have found for my XD are..
Streamlight TLR-1 (best bang for the buck)
Surefire X300 (brighter and very nice quality but much more pricey)


----------

